
Wheel theory - pettou
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_theory
======
Phithagoras
[http://www.cs.swan.ac.uk/~csetzer/articles/wheel.pdf](http://www.cs.swan.ac.uk/~csetzer/articles/wheel.pdf)
is a good pdf that is used as a reference in the article

